# Free Seminar on Shotgunning & Improving Bird Hunting Ski



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

H U N T E R S

You are invited to attend a FREE SEMINAR On SHOTGUNNING AND IMPROVING YOUR WATERFOWL & UPLAND GAME HUNTING SKILLS

PRESENTED BY: TOM ROSTER

One of the nation's foremost experts on shotgunning and shotshell ballistics

You will learn about:

How to select the best loads/chokes for different waterfowling and upland game hunting situations.

Importance of patterning your shotgun and learning to estimate distance.

Latest research results.

How to dramatically improve your shooting and hunting skills to increase your bag and reduce wounding loss.

Nontoxic shot ballistic performance: steel, bismuth, tungsten and others.
_______________________________________________

Saturday, May 17th, 6:30 p.m.

Dakota Inn, Jamestown, N.D.

Located on I-94 & Junction 281

For more information contact:

N.D. Game & Fish Department - 701-328-6300

Sponsored by:

North Dakota Game & Fish Department

U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service

Cooperative North American Shotgunning Education Program

United Sportsmen of Jamestown

Stutsman County Wildlife Club


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I went to one of his seminars about 15 years ago.It was very informative.The best part was in the afternoon when we shot clay pigeons coming at us like waterfowl shots are.He stood behind us and said he could see the shot strings.Then told us to increase or decrease leads.By the end of it I actually hit 15 in a row.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

sounds interesting, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've heard about this seminar, I think I read an article about it in a DU magazine a couple years back or something. Might have to make it down for this, always looking on ways to improve my shooting. Not that it isn't lethal enough already HeHeHehe. :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Is this the guy who was featured in DU magazine and said that higher velocity in steel shot does NOT kill birds better?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ya, that's him.
He's a choke/load man - lots of patterning. He's quite rigid, but he knows a lot about his stuff. He's very methodical about putting holes into birds. The CONSEP charts are his work.

I did the seminar a few years ago - lecture the night before and then a day on the range. I thought it was worth the time and effort. He really tries hard to dispel the idea that there are magic bullets - instead bringing down birds is success at a bunch of steps along the way.

M.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I seem to remember that there were a lot of good points in the article but I was thrown off by his comment about velocity not being important. Would be interesting to hear the reasoning behind his comment.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Quack,

Although Roster's response would be more articulate and correct, I believe his response would be that there are 100's of things (distance estimation, shot, load and choke slection, proper gun technique, etc) that are so much more fundamental that when you get them correct, the small difference offered by high speed shot is inconsequential. If the bird don't fall, the difference in shot speed won't be one of the top 10 reasons. There ain't a magic bullet that compensates for screwing everything else up.

I was a high speed shot freak then (loading my own to 1700) but I've since cooled on the whole effort. I guess, partly, maybe, because of him.

M.


----------

